# سؤال // كيف يتم ازالة لون البنزين ؟



## جوال نت (8 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

يا اخوان ويا اخوات 

كيف ازيل لون البنزين سواء الاخضر او الاحمر واجعل البنزين شفاف بدون لون ؟

هل ممكن او لا اجعله شفاف بدون لون ؟


مع خالص شكري وتقديري لكا من مر من هنا وكل من رد على الموضوع


----------



## abue tycer (8 فبراير 2010)

استعمال ملح كلوريد الالمنيوم anhydrous alminuim chloride
ويعتمد على تركيب المواد المضافة للبنزين والعملية تتم من خلال reflux
بدرجة حرارة 100 - 600 درجة مئوية والطريقة الباردة لاتعطي نتائج تامة
بازالة الون وتكون بطيئة مع تحياتي


----------



## جوال نت (8 فبراير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه بس سؤال اخر 

انا لست مهندس كيمائي وسؤالي مامعنى 



> والعملية تتم من خلال reflux


 


والسؤال الثاني هل استعمال ملح كلوريد الالمنيوم anhydrous alminuim chloride ؟ تعطي حمض الهيدروكلوريك لون ابيض شفاف ؟؟؟


والف شكر لك


----------



## abue tycer (8 فبراير 2010)

كلوريد الالمنيوم اللامائي والريفلكس هي عملية تدوير او خلط بدرجة حرارة معينة مع اعادة المتبخر باستمرار


----------



## جوال نت (8 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر لك يا اخي 

وما زلت ابحث عن مزيد من المعلومات


----------



## جوال نت (9 فبراير 2010)

للرفع مع الشكر لأبو تيسير


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (9 فبراير 2010)

الاخ / ابوتيسير 
ارجو تزويدنا برسم مبسط او اهم الادوات المستخدمة فى عملية ال reflux 
ولك وافر الاحترام والتقدير ،،،،


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (10 فبراير 2010)

الاخ / ابو تيسير 
اذا كنت من مصر ارجو أن تدلنى على مكان لبيع وحدة reflux لاستخدامها فى المعمل 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abue tycer (11 فبراير 2010)

اخي reflux عبارة منظومة تتكون من 
jacketed stirring tanks 
column
condencer
accsesories heating &cooling system by heating miduim or steam
المنظومات اعلاه يمكن شرائها حسب الطاقة المطلوبة واحب ان انصحك لاجل الخصول على بننزين نقي خالص من اي شوائب يمكن شراء وحدة تقطير البنزين وهذه يمكن طلبها سواء بطاقة مختبرية او بطاقة انتاجية عالية مع تحياتي


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (11 فبراير 2010)

الاخ / أبو تيسير 
اشكرك على ردك الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (17 فبراير 2010)

الاخ أبو تيسير 
أرجو أن تذكر لنا نسبة ملح كلوريد الالمنيوم اللامائى المضافة الى نسبة البنزين 
وجزاك الله خيراا


----------



## agabeain (18 فبراير 2010)

الاخ ابو تيسير وفق اللة فى كل اعمالك الخيرية للامة -انا لست كيميائى واريد من حضراتكم كيفية ازالة الرائحة من الكيروسين - وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## mohamed sigma (9 يونيو 2015)

مشكور


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (20 يونيو 2015)

جوال نت قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يا اخوان ويا اخوات
> 
> ...


الاخ الفاضل يمكنك ازالة لون البنزين و جعله عديم اللون مثل الماء باستخدام مادة تي اكس و يوجد شرح لها بالمنتدي في كيفيه عمل النفط من الالف الي الياء علي البارد و بدون ماكينات


----------



## الاميرررر (11 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم 
المهندس احمد عثمان 
جزاك الله خيرا على ما تقدمه من معلومات قيمه وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
ممكن رقم التليفون


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (12 أغسطس 2015)

الاميرررر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المهندس احمد عثمان
> جزاك الله خيرا على ما تقدمه من معلومات قيمه وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
> ممكن رقم التليفون


اخي العزيز ارسلت لك رساله علي الخاص


----------



## hyrs1980 (2 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم

في موقع يبيع تقنيات في مجال الصناعات الكيميائية واعتقد مره قرءت فيه انو في تقنيه لازاله رائحه الكيروسين والموقع
ابحث على جوجل www.buyformula.net


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (13 أكتوبر 2015)

ازالة لون البنزين ييتم بواسطة الكربون النشط


----------



## dina othman (25 فبراير 2016)

يتم استخدام مادة ال tx (بودرة) و تضاف الى البنزين و تقلب جيدا فيصبح البنزين شفاف اللون


----------



## dina othman (25 فبراير 2016)

* نضع 1000 لتر بنزين 80 في **برميل اسطواني من الاستالس ستيل او الفيبر جلاس بداخله قلاب يدور بماتور 1200 لفه و الماتور كيميائي ( انتي فير ) اي لا يولد شراره كهربيه اثناء التشغيل وهذا هام للغايه لان المواد البتروليه سريعة الاشتعال** ويوضع 25 كيلو بودرة اسمها التجاري تي اكس وهي بودره محليه تنزع الالوان و الشوائب وتقوم بالفلتره ... و يتم التقليب لمدة ساعه ثم تترك 4 ساعات للترسيب . ويفصل السائل عن الراسب و بذلك نكون حصلنا علي بنزين عديم اللون 
(منقول من احمد عثمان59)*


----------



## dina othman (25 فبراير 2016)

*لا يمكن ازالة الرائحه ولكن نغطي علي الرائحه بوضع اصنصات مثل زيت الصنوبر او زيت الياسمين تقريبا 1 كيلو عالبرميل ولابد ان يكون الزيت عديم اللون*


----------



## dina othman (25 فبراير 2016)

agabeain قال:


> الاخ ابو تيسير وفق اللة فى كل اعمالك الخيرية للامة -انا لست كيميائى واريد من حضراتكم كيفية ازالة الرائحة من الكيروسين - وجزاكم اللة خيرا


*لا يمكن ازالة الرائحه ولكن نغطي علي الرائحه بوضع اصنصات مثل زيت الصنوبر او زيت الياسمين تقريبا 1 كيلو عالبرميل ولابد ان يكون الزيت عديم اللون*​​


----------



## zeema2005 (15 أبريل 2018)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------

